# Please tell me is this termite droppings or some thing else



## dees

i found this a lot next to the home's exterior wall. 
Please see the attached photo


----------



## brokenknee

Pulled the first from google, the second from bing.


----------



## Thurman

That picture was taken really close up. It appears that the frass are lying on a paper towel, and they do appear to be termite frass. I am not the expert on this but have seen these in many walls which I had to tear into. You state that these were home's exterior wall. Please elaborate--what type of exterior walls? Have you looked at the interior walls at the same location in the home? If there are painted drywalls, look for slight bulges or tunnels in this area. Termites (around here) love to get in and somehow get to the paper of the drywall. They will eat out the framing studs and the paper on each side of the drywall leaving the paint somehow. Good Luck, David


----------



## dees

You are right frass is lying on paper towel. These are lying outside exterior side wall and passage along the side yard. I am really confused.Interior walls looks ok. 


Thurman said:


> That picture was taken really close up. It appears that the frass are lying on a paper towel, and they do appear to be termite frass. I am not the expert on this but have seen these in many walls which I had to tear into. You state that these were home's exterior wall. Please elaborate--what type of exterior walls? Have you looked at the interior walls at the same location in the home? If there are painted drywalls, look for slight bulges or tunnels in this area. Termites (around here) love to get in and somehow get to the paper of the drywall. They will eat out the framing studs and the paper on each side of the drywall leaving the paint somehow. Good Luck, David


----------



## oh'mike

How old is your house? Could that be vermiculite insulation?

Prior to 1950 houses were often insulated with a granular mineral called vermiculite.

It is still used in potting soil. The images were not clear enough for my eyesight--see if you can figure out exactly where the stuff is coming from.

Good luck--MIKE--


----------



## dees

House is built in 2004
I tried to find the source but not able to find it.


oh'mike said:


> How old is your house? Could that be vermiculite insulation?
> 
> Prior to 1950 houses were often insulated with a granular mineral called vermiculite.
> 
> It is still used in potting soil. The images were not clear enough for my eyesight--see if you can figure out exactly where the stuff is coming from.
> 
> Good luck--MIKE--


----------



## oh'mike

Sorry about that!!----In our area we have two easy sources of bug information,maybe you have something similar--

state agricultural extension office-

The Morton Arboretum- They have a staff entomologist -

County Forest preserve also has a naturalist.

See if you have something like that---or call a Bug guy -I think I'd want to know the problem,before I called -I've met to many fast talking salesmen -I like to have the answer before I ask a question!--Mike--


----------



## oh'mike

Does that material look like compressed paper or wood fibers? Is it possible that a mouse is behind the siding digging into the fiber backing behind the siding??

That picture shows a rather inconsistent size--not to typical of insect droppings or the sawdust or crumbs that I have seen left behind by bugs.

Good luck on that--Mike--


----------



## dees

can it be granuals kind of thing used for stopping ants? 



oh'mike said:


> Does that material look like compressed paper or wood fibers? Is it possible that a mouse is behind the siding digging into the fiber backing behind the siding??
> 
> That picture shows a rather inconsistent size--not to typical of insect droppings or the sawdust or crumbs that I have seen left behind by bugs.
> 
> Good luck on that--Mike--


----------



## oh'mike

DEES--Please ,If you get this figured out,Please let us know. Ever body loves a mystery,You have a fun one.
Best to you--MIKE--


----------



## BugsBugMe

These are not good photos. I might be able to help you if you post better pics.


----------



## DangerMouse

I'm with oh'mike on his vermiculite theory. That's what it LOOKS like.
It would help to upload a sharp closeup with a coin for sizing too.

DM


----------

